# Discount Advanced Nutrients



## theflo (Feb 16, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a good company to do business with for buying nutrients discountan.com they have every Advanced Nutrients product available for sale CHEAP!


----------



## green_nobody (Feb 18, 2007)

had you any business so far with them? and if, how did they tread you

...sounds a bit to good to me, so i really don't trust them but maybe you know better


----------



## theflo (Feb 19, 2007)

their def. a legit site, besides what are they gonna do rip you off and not send you the products you ordered? if you use advanced nutrients i would go through them for sure.


----------



## cantremember (Apr 25, 2009)

i dunno you can get half of the stuff for cheaper and the advanced nutes site.......


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have wanted to try them. But i am startinh to agree with the old schools on here.
That overpriced nutes are not the magic potions they say they are. 
Lotsof people love advanced nutes


----------



## Luv2Gro (Apr 26, 2009)

i've bought some products from dan and couldnt be happier... they shipped my order promptly with free shipping, and everything was 100% accurate... glad we're posting on this 2 yr old thread?? lol..


----------



## joshkrauss (Apr 26, 2009)

Luv2Gro said:


> i've bought some products from dan and couldnt be happier... they shipped my order promptly with free shipping, and everything was 100% accurate... glad we're posting on this 2 yr old thread?? lol..


 


i bought Big bud and a big thing of sensizym from them. great to deal with other than it took 3 weeks to get my stuff.


----------



## friedmonk (Aug 22, 2009)

Discount AN is a wonderful site to buy from. The products may "seem" a bit pricy, but you get what you pay for... Ive been using the Advanced Nutes for a while and have no complaints with the massive yields as a result of their extensive research on plant growth. I love Advanced Nutrients and absolutely recomend them to anyone who loves their plants

Happy Growing!


----------



## YaRight (Jan 30, 2010)

HydroEmpire.com is cheaper every time, but you have to spend $200 to get free shipping instead of $149. Even with DAN's "freebies" added in, HE will be cheaper!! I used to order from DAN, but switched after they forgot a BigBud freebie from my order and never responded to any emails. Glad they did though, cuz I found HE.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 30, 2010)

the FIND.com....hella cheap


----------



## spreadhead (Feb 26, 2010)

just got my order from this company...almost did not purchase because of joshkrauss experience...waited til the last moment and could not afford a delay of any sort...order was here in 2 days..came from the west coast to the east...i must say i will order again and i got the best service....oh...btw...got a free sample of carboload


----------



## think2toke (Feb 26, 2010)

spreadhead said:


> just got my order from this company...almost did not purchase because of joshkrauss experience...waited til the last moment and could not afford a delay of any sort...order was here in 2 days..came from the west coast to the east...i must say i will order again and i got the best service....oh...btw...got a free sample of carboload


This sounds fake lol?


----------



## THseaman (Mar 25, 2010)

YaRight said:


> HydroEmpire.com is cheaper every time, but you have to spend $200 to get free shipping instead of $149. Even with DAN's "freebies" added in, HE will be cheaper!! I used to order from DAN, but switched after they forgot a BigBud freebie from my order and never responded to any emails. Glad they did though, cuz I found HE.


Be Careful with Hydro Empire. I suspect they are tampering with their nutrients. Both of my orders from them contained unsealed bottles and bottles with non original top caps. For example, all sensi 2 part bottles are all black. Black bottles and black top caps. The bottles I got were black but had Blue and White colored tops caps. WTF? I called the owner of Hydro Empire and he was very unprofessional and told me I was lying about receiving bottles with different colored tops. Order directly from AN would be my advice. Pay a little more but get the real deal without any doubts.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

that place cant even touch htg esp there light combos


----------



## Skypilot2370 (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.cheaphydroponics.com 

They carry the full line of Advanced Nutrients at very good prices, have purchased numerous times from them and I am very satisfied with their service.


----------



## Shanus (Jun 28, 2010)

Old thread I know, But I gotta say. DAN is the man. I have ordered more than once from the company, and it was a breeze. ! shipment took a little longer (once) than expected (west coast to east), so I called. The woman at the desk was friendly, told me the shipping guy was at lunch and they'd call back. Im thinkin' "yeah right, on a $20 order!"

30 minutes later I get a call. We decided to give the mail 1more day. Lo and behold, it shows up! I called the man in shipping to thank him, and then asked for a salesman. He told me he could handle it for me. Turns out...... the guy helping me for the last two days over a bs $20 order, was THE OWNER!! 

I am one of those people that will definately pay more to get excellent service. So far, DAN has gone above and beyond for me as a customer. Even when I was taking up his time, he remained polite and actually seemed to care. 

So, now I have a good relationship with the owner of a company that carries the best of the best for my needs. I dont even care if it costs me more. If it does.... his secretary and employees get a decent check, and NEVER resent helping me as a customer. 

You may think you are getting a better deal, but if something goes wrong.... are you really? Where is the money you are spending actually going? So, thanks DAN, here's a bumpity bump for ya. Oh yeah, gimme some more free shit next order, for all this advertising!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Feb 15, 2013)

Tons of places to get Advanced but there is no substitute for people that take care of you when you have a problem and answer your questions if you have them. I like the guys @ CAN. cheapadvancednutrients.com. They turned me on to a few "tricks" with the products after I bought from them a few times that def juiced my yields. BTW I usually save 25% there. I bought from Amazon once in a jam. Stuff was old and now I'm in the Amazon "cloud" damn it!


----------

